# Amt



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Has it ever been figured out what makes the bad amt 1911s jam? I know there are some that are really great guns, but some are just jamomatics...if you found one at a realllly great price, would it be worth it it get it and see if it's a good one...if its a jammer, try to fix it? Is it the feed ramp, extractor, mags? 
To bad their qc was terrible, they had some awesome designs: 22mags , 45 win mags, 30 carbines...they were the Delorean of guns...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't know without looking at each on a case by case basis. The most common 1911 failures I've seen are from worn or badly fitted extractors. Barring that crummy mags or a bad feed ramp are possible culprits.

Not every cheap gun or brand that has a bad reputation is bad. Look at the actually firearm itself rather than the brand. I had a Llama 1911 for several years, which is generally recognized to be the absolute bottom of the 1911 barrel. The thing actually made a reliable beater 1911.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

ive never owned an amt, everything ive read about the company says not to buy them due to the "great or paper weight" quality control the company had..some of their other firearms have great reputations though..i dont think they were a low end gun comp. they only produced stainless guns..im just very weary on buying something when everything ive read says to stay away from them..


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*AMT Hardballer*

I have owned one for over 30 years and used it to shoot IPSC, it never failed me, I still have it in the safe and plan on replacing the trigger spring and shooting it this summer.. the trigger was sweet from the start, and all I did was polish the ramp to get it to feed faster for the comp.. hot loads --. no problem..


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

only ones i have heard of jamming were using hand reloads .In my experience it is usually a set up problem


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

what would be a good going price for a 45, 5'' in pretty darn good shape?? yall may have just convinced me to buy the one i found that i was a little weary of! ive seen them on gunbroker for 400-600, sound about right?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

600 is high... I bought a hard baller last year that is near NIB from a dealer and paid $450 for it. If functions fine, for sure isn't the most accurate 45 I own and is picky on what ammo it will feed.

I've had several others over the years and most of them were trouble. I had a 30 Carbine that I wish I'd never sold.... it shot great and never failed. Magazines were outrageously expensive though so I sold it.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I found one for 350..and I've always been strangely attracted to the amt's so I'm trying to sale my rifle to afford it.. Doesn't look like anybody wants a 35rem 336..


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> I found one for 350..and I've always been strangely attracted to the amt's so I'm trying to sale my rifle to afford it.. Doesn't look like anybody wants a 35rem 336..


The 35 is a good round but they and the 32 special never sold well. For the short range all of them are designed for, there's not much advantage of one over the other when the dust settles. 30-30 is cheaper to shoot, ammo is everywhere and they're very easy to sell when the time comes.

The 35 is not real pleasant to shoot either...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

There isn't much kick to it, really, it's just a beefed up 3030.. If I can't get anything for it, I'll just keep it, it'll be a hell of a deer/pig buster...I just REALLY want that 45


----------

